# bootsplash

## dracony

How do I start using bootsplash with bootsplash package? I have nvidia card, and tried everyrhing, but splash doesnt work

----------

## thasheep

Bootsplash has pretty much been replaced by splashutils (gensplash and fbsplash). It uses all of the bootsplash-themes in portage. Read the howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash for instructions. I found them easy to follow but instead of specifying the desired theme using splash_geninitramfs, I used the 'default' symlink (linking it the the theme I liked) and executed

```
# mount /boot/

# cd /etc/splash/

# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-1024x768  -r 1024x768 default
```

Hope I've helped

----------

## mark_alec

The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To

----------

## dracony

i use bootsplash package not splashutis, and my nvidia says : you have passed an unidentified mode number pleas select one or scan, maybe i can built-in an external nvidia module in kernel?

----------

## simon_irl

 *dracony wrote:*   

> i use bootsplash package not splashutils

 

why?

i had problems with bootsplash too (i also have an nvidia card). splashutils, on the other hand, works perfectly. i can't think of any reason why you'd want to use bootsplash in particular, and not splashutils. why not heed thasheep and ditch bootsplash?

----------

## dracony

its just that i had bootsplash on gentoo cd, but i will download splashutils. another thing, how dod you use the vga= flag, becuse i get : you passed an.... message.

----------

## simon_irl

actually that's a good question...i was going to just re-post the link that thasheep offered (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash) but when i read it i see that it actually uses a different GRUB line to the one i use.

anyway, this link has a table with the various vesa mode numbers. i use 0x31B for 1280x1024 with 24-bit colour depth. my kernel line in GRUB looks like this:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda1 vga=0x31B quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent,theme:foo
```

where "foo" is whatever theme you've set up with splashutils. this way of doing it works for me, on the current testing kernel with VESA framebuffer enabled (do NOT use the nvidia framebuffer...unless for some reason you don't want to use the accelerated nvidia driver in X...they conflict with each other) and an nvidia graphics card.

i'm not sure why the fbsplash documentation lists "video=vesafb:" etc. instead of "vga=" as the way to define the vesa mode...i actually thought that the "video=vesafb:" way of doing it was for a different framebuffer (the "tng" one, or something) from the standard vesa framebuffer. i don't know...maybe they're interchangeable...but in any case, the way i've listed it currently works on my system.

----------

## Sakkath

I thought if you have vesafb-tng you don't need vga=?

----------

## simon_irl

 *Sakkath wrote:*   

> I thought if you have vesafb-tng you don't need vga=?

 

exactly.

cd /usr/src/linux

grep VESA .config

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

```

and i'm pretty sure there's a good reason for that. i did try vesa_tng, and there was a problem...i don't remember what it was, but for some reason i returned to standard vesa framebuffer. i've heard others with nvidia cards say to only use the standard vesa framebuffer too, so i didn't spend a lot of time diagnosing the problem (whatever it was)...i just switched back to standard vesa. incidentally, looking at my kernel line again, i think that "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" might be a remnant of the vesa-tng configuration rather than something i actually need for standard vesa framebuffer...but i don't really care...it works perfectly like this for me.

----------

## dracony

i cant find a splashutols package and so cant my emerge, I downloaded a package, but it didnt create nor /etc/solash nor /etc/init.d/splash

Please give me a link or send me your package to dracony@ua.fm

----------

## finfirun

Have you selected Video mode selection support in the graphics device section in the kernel???

```

Console Display Driver Support --->

   [*] Video mode selection support

```

I don't think, that you can use the "vga=*" option, if you don't activate this option

----------

## simon_irl

this link that thasheep posted right at the start is pretty thorough. it covers what to install, what you need in your kernel, etc.

dracony, splashutils is definitely in portage. when you

```
emerge splashutils
```

are you sure you're spelling it correctly?

----------

## dracony

yes i am sure, it is in portage, it tries to download the package from sites, but fails, please email me your ebuild or package

----------

## Phk

 *dracony wrote:*   

> yes i am sure, it is in portage, it tries to download the package from sites, but fails, please email me your ebuild or package

 

Try "emerge sync" again! Might work

----------

## dracony

I pay per Mb fir my internet, its not so cheap, so I just try to get seperate ebuilds then sync whole portage

If you have a good ebuild email it to me

----------

## Sakkath

:-\

----------

## dracony

i tried gensplash, but it didnt work. you know even live cd doesnt show bootsplash on my nvidia card (it did on intel i845)

perhaps i should forget about it, anyway i have a nice bootup logo, and i dont want to lose it

----------

## Sakkath

I don't want to forget about it  :Surprised: .

----------

## simon_irl

 *dracony wrote:*   

> you know even live cd doesnt show bootsplash on my nvidia card (it did on intel i845)

 

ok, that's a bit of a worry...i have two pcs with two different nvidia cards (FX5200 and 6800GT), and the live cds with splash themes have always worked. what exactly is the model of your nvidia card? (and which live cd are you using?) if the live cd doesn't work, then maybe even installing and correctly configuring the latest splashutils wouldn't make any difference. i don't know if others with nvidia cards have had that problem, but for me the live cd's have always just worked.

----------

